

U.S. judge issues injunction on Samsung Galaxy Tab sales - rmah
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/27/us-samsung-galaxy-ruling-idUSBRE85Q02B20120627

======
Bill_Dimm
More detail and full ruling: [http://allthingsd.com/20120626/apple-wins-
injunction-against...](http://allthingsd.com/20120626/apple-wins-injunction-
against-samsung-galaxy-tab/?refcat=news)

------
rmah
This is still breaking... I will add details as they are released.

~~~
rmah
The linked article has been expanded by Reuters. Color me mildly impressed
they'd do that.

------
sciwiz
The 10.1 came out almost a year ago. Is Samsung even selling it now? It'll
just release a new version soon.

~~~
billycravens
It's not clear in the article whether this ruling only applies to the original
GT 10.1, and doesn't apply to the GT 2 10.1. My understanding is that it
applies to the Galaxy Tab 10.1, all revisions (in the same sense of an
injunction against all versions of the iPad as opposed to only the original
iPad). The Tab 2 10.1 is an iteration on the first one, not substantially
different, so I suspect it's covered by this injunction.

~~~
sciwiz
The Tab 2 10.1 has speakers facing forward, the same design they used in
Germany to thwart that injunction.

~~~
billycravens
That's clever and might work. Of course, I'm no expert on German patent law
(nor on US, either, but I'm betting few to none on HN are), but perhaps
there's a different standard? I'm wondering if the large encompassing "...
embodies any design ..." will be a gotcha.

